

Bank Theives Foiled by GPS-Spiked Cash - yan
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/01/gps-spiked-cash/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1037097>

No comments so far ...

